# Looking for EFR 6258 TWIN SCROLL, cant find one



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

As the title says im looking for BW part number 179359. I can only find the 179150 which is the single scroll .63ar turbine housing. It seems like no one carries the small twin scroll setups. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

Nevermind, just found it at maperformance.com, I hope they actually have or can get them.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Why would you want such a large turbine housing on such as small turbo?


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

GT-ER said:


> Why would you want such a large turbine housing on such as small turbo?


Are you talking the turbine wheel size or the actual a/r of the housing?

Ill assume you are talking about the housing. From everything I have read the .92 ar twin scroll housing should spool as soon or sooner than the single scroll .63 without the negative effects at high rpm of choking it down. I could be completely wrong but that's why I ask on a public forum to learn. Ill more than likely go with the 67mm inducer instead of the 62mm. 

This is for an AEB 1.8T with an equal length tubular manifold. I'm shooting for boost as early as possible since this will be an autocross car, not looking for huge numbers here, just usable power.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

It's a T4 housing which is pretty huge. I don't see how it could possible spool as quick as the .63 T3 housing. Plus, a .63 T3 housing will flow good enough for 450 easily. I put 425whp on a 57 trim turbo with a .63 t3 housing and it would pull hard from 4500rpm to 7200rpm with ease on my 1.8T.


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

I just did some quick math. Cross section area of a t3 flange is 4.075 square inches. The divided t4 flange is 4.94 square inches. That's about a 21% difference in area. At this point I'm not sure which I would rather have. I really want the benefits of a twin scroll manifold and housing but the size is most definitely not ideal.


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

GT-ER said:


> It's a T4 housing which is pretty huge. I don't see how it could possible spool as quick as the .63 T3 housing. Plus, a .63 T3 housing will flow good enough for 450 easily. I put 425whp on a 57 trim turbo with a .63 t3 housing and it would pull hard from 4500rpm to 7200rpm with ease on my 1.8T.


What exhaust manifold were you running?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Truckinduc said:


> What exhaust manifold were you running?


ATP


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The small twin scroll stuff isn't really available yet. Should start shipping soon. That turbo is going to spool silly fast.

PS: The twin scroll t4 ones spool faster then the t3 / t25 / v band version. On a twin scroll manifold at least. I was skeptical too but the housing is actually quite small once it leaves the flange...


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The small twin scroll stuff isn't really available yet. Should start shipping soon. That turbo is going to spool silly fast.
> 
> PS: The twin scroll t4 ones spool faster then the t3 / t25 / v band version. On a twin scroll manifold at least. I was skeptical too but the housing is actually quite small once it leaves the flange...


I dunno...I'd have to see it to believe it. Not saying it's not possible, but it sure isn't something I've ever seen before.


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The small twin scroll stuff isn't really available yet. Should start shipping soon. That turbo is going to spool silly fast.
> 
> PS: The twin scroll t4 ones spool faster then the t3 / t25 / v band version. On a twin scroll manifold at least. I was skeptical too but the housing is actually quite small once it leaves the flange...


This is exactly what I wanted to hear. I'm excited


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Order both turbos and look at them. The T4 hot side chokes down immediately off the flange to a very reasonably sized volute, especially on that new .80 T4 internal wastegate housing. I think the only reason they did the T4 was to give more room for the wastegate... We have physically tested both the V band and the T4 setup. 

As a data point, a cammed / built 2.0 20V with a big port head (a laggy setup), with the twin scroll T4 7670- He's getting full boost (over 30psi) at around 4k. That's a MUCH larger turbo and a larger A/R housing then the 6258...

OP: If you want we can get you one of those 6258's- I have an order of those new part numbers already standing and I could add that turbo to it- I hadn't specifically ordered one because I knew the T4 stuff is going to be hard to move- most people don't have manifolds for it. 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmm...I guess I can see the t4 flange being used to aid the wastegate. If you have pics I'd love to see it. You make a lot of sense in what you aresaying so I'd love to see some results.


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you got any photos of the twin scroll internal waste gate setup? I'd love to see that. Ill be building a manifold to work best with the turbine housing. 

I'd also like to know your thoughts on a 6258 ts vs a 6758 ts in terms of spool time to a certain boost pressure.


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

Also you mentioned a .80 ar t4 housing. I haven't seen that one listed anywhere. Is that a single or twin scroll hosing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The twin scroll housings on those smaller turbos (6258 through 7163) are a new housing all together- a .80 twin scroll t4 internal waste gate. That's part of what has been delaying that turbo. This housing is way more compact with the larger one used on the 7064 and bigger (b2 frame) turbos... 

I've got a blown out knee right now and I'm stuck on the couch at home... I'll try to get one of the guys at work to snap some cell phone pics of that exhaust housing, but no promises.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> The twin scroll housings on those smaller turbos (6258 through 7163) are a new housing all together- a .80 twin scroll t4 internal waste gate. That's part of what has been delaying that turbo. This housing is way more compact with the larger one used on the 7064 and bigger (b2 frame) turbos...
> 
> I've got a blown out knee right now and I'm stuck on the couch at home... I'll try to get one of the guys at work to snap some cell phone pics of that exhaust housing, but no promises.


Sorry to hear about your knee. I understand if you can't. I'd love to see pics though. I've been eyeing these turbo's for a while for my VR6.


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The twin scroll housings on those smaller turbos (6258 through 7163) are a new housing all together- a .80 twin scroll t4 internal waste gate. That's part of what has been delaying that turbo. This housing is way more compact with the larger one used on the 7064 and bigger (b2 frame) turbos...
> 
> I've got a blown out knee right now and I'm stuck on the couch at home... I'll try to get one of the guys at work to snap some cell phone pics of that exhaust housing, but no promises.


Yes I'd love to see some pictures if at all possible and learn more about these new turbos.


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd still love to see some photos of this new housing. 

A 6758 twin scroll is what I'm wanting. You can put me on the order list once I see some pics of this housing. It states its investment cast stainless but every EFR I've seen is lower quality sand cast instead, although they still advertise being investment cast. 

Anyways I'm patiently waiting for photos.


----------

